# Need mac help



## Enoch07

I am running os x Yosemite. I have 480 GB of available storage. Every application i use (except safari and text edit) is not working. For example, if I open Photo Booth, nothing happens. I press cmd+opt+esc and it says not responding. then i have to force quit. This happens with every other program. In audacity i can open it and record things. but if i save the project, i get a beach ball and i have to force quit. If i try to make a video call in Skype, same thing. All of these also happen with the adobesuite. No program will work. For some reason, the programs only work in safe boot. I tried verifying and repairing disk permissions. I tried making another user account, but the same thing happened. That did not work. I tried uninstalling everything program on my mac (except default programs). I even went as far as reinstalling os x all together. Not even that solved the problem. My mac had to be taken back to the store. They said nothing was wrong with it. What could be the problem. I don't think it's a hardware issue. Don't think it could be a software issue either because I reinstalled the entire os. So what could be the problem? I don't to us my computer in safe boot because my Wacom tablet will not work and the computer will be slow. Please give me a solution. This mac is the only computer I have and I need it to animate. Here are links to 2 videos so you can see the problem for yourself.


----------



## CleaverX

When you reinstalled the OS, did you reformat the system disk first?


----------



## Enoch07

CleaverX said:


> When you reinstalled the OS, did you reformat the system disk first?


no


----------



## Headrush

If you reboot into safe mode, can you open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


ls -l /Applications/
ls -l /private/var

You see a user and group for every line. (something like: root wheel)
What are the majority of the entries?


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> If you reboot into safe mode, can you open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and run the following commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ls -l /Applications/
> ls -l /private/
> 
> You see a user and group for every line. (something like: root wheel)
> What are the majority of the entries?


Last login: Fri Feb 27 19:45:23 on console
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$ ls -l /Applications/
total 0
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Jul 11 2014 App Store.app
[email protected] 10 savionamerson admin 340 Feb 24 06:55 Audacity
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Apr 28 2014 Automator.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 22 00:15 Calculator.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 19 20:04 Calendar.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:06 Chess.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Jul 17 2014 Contacts.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 16:39 DVD Player.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:03 Dashboard.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 16:54 Dictionary.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 19 20:15 FaceTime.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Aug 12 2014 Font Book.app
drwxr-xr-x 3 root wheel 102 Jun 23 2014 Game Center.app
[email protected] 3 savionamerson admin 102 Feb 18 00:25 Google Chrome.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 16:38 Image Capture.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:03 Launchpad.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Jan 23 01:02 Mail.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Aug 11 2014 Maps.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 May 7 2012 Messages.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:03 Mission Control.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 19 01:59 Notes.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Nov 17 22:09 Photo Booth.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Jan 6 19:06 Preview.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 19:19 QuickTime Player.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Jun 5 2014 Reminders.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Aug 6 2014 Safari.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:06 Stickies.app
drwxrwxr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 19 02:06 System Preferences.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:05 TextEdit.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 17:03 Time Machine.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 22 root admin 748 Feb 22 17:57 Utilities
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Sep 9 18:29 iBooks.app
drwxr-xr-x+ 3 root wheel 102 Dec 18 10:38 iTunes.app
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$ ls -l /private/


----------



## Headrush

By chance would either *Terminal* or *Console* start when in normal boot?


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> By chance would either *Terminal* or *Console* start when in normal boot?


Yes terminal starts in normal boot.


----------



## Headrush

In Terminal, does


Code:


open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F

 produce any output?

Also, immediately after trying that command:


Code:


tail -n 100 /var/log/system.log


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> In Terminal, does
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F
> 
> produce any output?
> 
> Also, immediately after trying that command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tail -n 100 /var/log/system.log


It says command not found


----------



## Headrush

Try:


Code:


/usr/bin/open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F
/usr/bin/tail -n /var/log/system.log


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> Try:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /usr/bin/open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F
> /usr/bin/tail -n /var/log/system.log


I pasted the other one wrong thats why it said command not found. I did it correctly and this is what i got:

Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$ tail -n 100 /var/log/system.log

Feb 27 20:01:30 --- last message repeated 2 times ---

Feb 27 20:01:30 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.302 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:01:40 --- last message repeated 5 times ---

Feb 27 20:01:40 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.Safari.SearchHelper[310]: Failed to obtain sandbox extension for path=/Users/savionamerson/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SearchHelper. Errno:1

Feb 27 20:01:40 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:01:40 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.SecurityServer[52]: Session 100017 created

Feb 27 20:01:41 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sandboxd[311] ([310]): com.apple.Safari(310) deny file-issue-extension /Users/savionamerson/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SearchHelper

Feb 27 20:01:58 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:01:58 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[214]: Location icon should now be in state 'Active'

Feb 27 20:01:59 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:01:59 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.499CD447-962E-40C2-B433-D11916F9F4DE[302]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:02:00 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[214]: Location icon should now be in state 'Inactive'

Feb 27 20:02:55 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:04:00 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:04:31 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:05:01 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: process WindowServer[117] caught causing excessive wakeups. Observed wakeups rate (per sec): 161; Maximum permitted wakeups rate (per sec): 150; Observation period: 300 seconds; Task lifetime number of wakeups: 80599

Feb 27 20:05:02 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.ReportCrash.Root[320]): Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.ReportCrash.DirectoryService

Feb 27 20:05:02 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local ReportCrash[320]: Invoking spindump for pid=117 wakeups_rate=161 duration=280 because of excessive wakeups

Feb 27 20:05:04 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local spindump[321]: Error loading dyld shared cache uuid 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000: 0x8

Feb 27 20:05:05 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local spindump[321]: Saved wakeups_resource.diag report for WindowServer version ??? (???) to /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/WindowServer_2015-02-27-200505_Savions-MacBook-Pro.wakeups_resource.diag

Feb 27 20:05:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.quicklook[322]): Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.quicklook

Feb 27 20:05:34 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:06:00 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:06:00 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.325 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:06:31 --- last message repeated 3 times ---

Feb 27 20:06:34 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:06:36 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:07:03 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:07:03 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.332 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:07:33 --- last message repeated 5 times ---

Feb 27 20:08:06 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:08:18 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:08:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.56E5D998-8FCE-49A8-AD3B-321F9EDAFBDD[336]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:08:25 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: realpath() returned NULL for /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd

Feb 27 20:08:25 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: The read-connection to the DB=/var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd/Cache.db is NOT valid. Unable to determine schema version.

Feb 27 20:08:25 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: realpath() returned NULL for /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd

Feb 27 20:08:26 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:08:25 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: ERROR: unable to determine file-system usage for FS-backed cache at /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd/fsCachedData. Errno=13

Feb 27 20:08:34 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:08:36 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.ECEADCD6-8990-4885-92C8-3E5A528E7A4F[338]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:10:14 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[340]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:11:27 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: considerRebuildOfPrelinkedKernel prebuild rebuild has expired

Feb 27 20:14:53 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[214]: Location icon should now be in state 'Active'

Feb 27 20:14:53 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:14:55 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[214]: Location icon should now be in state 'Inactive'

Feb 27 20:15:32 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:15:44 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:15:44 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.353 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:15:47 --- last message repeated 6 times ---

Feb 27 20:15:47 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:16:21 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:17:46 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:23:30 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[340]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:26:19 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.PubSub.Agent[366]): Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.pubsub.ipc

Feb 27 20:26:19 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.PubSub.Agent[366]): Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.pubsub.notification

Feb 27 20:30:35 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: realpath() returned NULL for /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd

Feb 27 20:30:35 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: The read-connection to the DB=/var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd/Cache.db is NOT valid. Unable to determine schema version.

Feb 27 20:30:35 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: realpath() returned NULL for /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd

Feb 27 20:30:35 --- last message repeated 1 time ---

Feb 27 20:30:35 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[180]: ERROR: unable to determine file-system usage for FS-backed cache at /var/root/Library/Caches/ocspd/fsCachedData. Errno=13

Feb 27 20:31:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Google Chrome[372]: stat on /Users/savionamerson/Library/Application Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Bookmarks: No such file or directory

Feb 27 20:31:55 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:31:57 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.BFBF3345-CC0A-4E66-AE92-5539AFD901F0[340]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:32:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:32:50 --- last message repeated 2 times ---

Feb 27 20:32:50 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.473D8AD9-C7DE-4A1D-8ACE-F6AC2BCAD9A7[390]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:33:31 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:33:32 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.F106C667-D08D-4C26-BC4A-ABE70D8D6B4B[383]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1

Feb 27 20:33:38 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:34:48 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[399]: USER_PROCESS: 399 ttys000

Feb 27 20:34:58 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local CoreServicesUIAgent[280]: unexpected message <OS_xpc_error: <error: 0x105b8cc60> { count = 1, contents =

"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x105b8cf70> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }

}>

Feb 27 20:35:00 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.393 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:35:02 --- last message repeated 2 times ---

Feb 27 20:35:02 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.

Feb 27 20:35:02 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[133]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.393 setting source application without entitlement

Feb 27 20:35:32 --- last message repeated 3 times ---

Feb 27 20:35:52 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[406]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:36:06 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[406]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:38:11 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[413]: USER_PROCESS: 413 ttys001

Feb 27 20:38:23 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[413]: DEAD_PROCESS: 413 ttys001

Feb 27 20:38:28 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[399]: DEAD_PROCESS: 399 ttys000

Feb 27 20:38:30 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[418]: USER_PROCESS: 418 ttys000

Feb 27 20:40:36 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[117]: disable_update_timeout: UI updates were forcibly disabled by application "Safari" for over 1.00 seconds. Server has re-enabled them.

Feb 27 20:40:36 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WindowServer[117]: common_reenable_update: UI updates were finally reenabled by application "Safari" after 1.23 seconds (server forcibly re-enabled them after 1.00 seconds)

Feb 27 20:40:55 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[406]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:41:43 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[406]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:42:45 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local com.apple.WebKit.WebContent[406]: Ignoring controlTimebase set by client because AVSampleBufferDisplayLayer was added to a synchronizer

Feb 27 20:43:29 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[418]: DEAD_PROCESS: 418 ttys000

Feb 27 20:43:33 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[425]: USER_PROCESS: 425 ttys000

Feb 27 20:43:39 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[430]: USER_PROCESS: 430 ttys001

Feb 27 20:43:54 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[430]: DEAD_PROCESS: 430 ttys001

Feb 27 20:43:56 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[425]: DEAD_PROCESS: 425 ttys000

Feb 27 20:43:59 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[436]: USER_PROCESS: 436 ttys000

Feb 27 20:44:29 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[441]: USER_PROCESS: 441 ttys001

Feb 27 20:44:50 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[436]: DEAD_PROCESS: 436 ttys000

Feb 27 20:44:53 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[441]: DEAD_PROCESS: 441 ttys001

Feb 27 20:45:04 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[447]: USER_PROCESS: 447 ttys000

Feb 27 20:45:12 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[452]: USER_PROCESS: 452 ttys001

Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$


----------



## Headrush

I'm not seeing anything that jumps out at me.

If you boot into Safe Mode again, can you rebuild the caches using the following commands:


Code:


sudo chown root:admin /

sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
sudo kextcache -system-caches


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> I'm not seeing anything that jumps out at me.
> 
> If you boot into Safe Mode again, can you rebuild the caches using the following commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo chown root:admin /
> 
> sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
> sudo kextcache -system-caches


This didn't do anything...


----------



## Headrush

You need to run the commands again from post #8

Please put the output in code tags though.

How-To Code Tags: http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Code_and_Quote_Tags


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> You need to run the commands again from post #8
> 
> Please put the output in code tags though.
> 
> How-To Code Tags: http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Code_and_Quote_Tags


Here's what I got this time


Code:


  "Content-Length" = 20722;
	    "Content-Type" = "text/xml; charset=UTF-8";
	    Date = "Sat, 28 Feb 2015 04:45:20 GMT";
	    "Last-Modified" = "Sat, 28 Feb 2015 00:46:19 GMT";
	    Server = "ATS/4.1.0";
	    "Strict-Transport-Security" = "max-age=31536000";
	    Vary = "Accept-Encoding, X-Apple-Store-Front, Cookie, User-Agent";
	    "X-Apple-ATS-Cache-Key" = "/init.itunes.apple.com/80/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession/MacAppStore/2.0%20/143441-1/13/https/itspod=23?ix=5";
	    "X-Apple-Partner" = "origin.0";
	    "apple-timing-app" = "54 ms";
	    "x-apple-aka-ttl" = "Generated Fri Feb 27 16:46:19 PST 2015, Expires Fri Feb 27 22:26:19 PST 2015, TTL 20400s";
	    "x-apple-application-instance" = 2612;
	    "x-apple-application-site" = NWK;
	    "x-apple-jingle-correlation-key" = BWTOGGQCIJV2QSRMLRMQCPCAAU;
	    "x-apple-max-age" = 14400;
	    "x-apple-orig-url" = "https://init.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession?ix=5&userAgentCacheKey=MacAppStore%2f2.0%20";
	    "x-apple-request-store-front" = "143441-1,13";
	    "x-apple-translated-wo-url" = "/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession?ix=5&userAgentCacheKey=MacAppStore%2f2.0%20";
	    "x-webobjects-loadaverage" = 0;
	}
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[207]: enabling pid=234 for plug-in com.apple.ncplugin.stocks(1.0) 85112198-029C-4CCE-92DF-9E4CECD8FC6D /System/Library/Frameworks/NotificationCenter.framework/PlugIns/com.apple.ncplugin.stocks.appex
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Spotlight[201]: applications query - started
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[207]: enabling pid=234 for plug-in com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC(1.0) 7646A370-3FBC-438E-9C20-FE5B95396683 /Applications/Calendar.app/Contents/PlugIns/com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC.appex
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[207]: enabling pid=234 for plug-in com.apple.ncplugin.weather(1.0) 893A516C-0DF3-4111-AA99-3B5889202A3A /System/Library/Frameworks/NotificationCenter.framework/PlugIns/com.apple.ncplugin.weather.appex
Feb 27 22:45:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[211]: Couldn't find a requirement string for masquerading client /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Parsec.framework
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[211]: could not get apple languages array, assuming english
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.DataDetectorsDynamicData): The JoinExistingSession key is only available to Application services.
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.FileSyncAgent.PHD.isRunning): The HideUntilCheckIn property is an architectural performance issue. Please transition away from it.
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.mbloginhelper.user): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.mbpluginhost.user): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.secd): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.secd): The ServiceIPC key is no longer respected. Please remove it.
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[234]: plugin com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC interrupted
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[234]: plugin com.apple.ncplugin.weather interrupted
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WiFiAgent[243]: [NO client logger] <Sep  9 2014 16:12:26> WIFICLOUDSYNC WiFiCloudSyncEngineCreate: created...
Feb 27 22:45:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WiFiAgent[243]: [NO client logger] <Sep  9 2014 16:12:26> WIFICLOUDSYNC WiFiCloudSyncEngineRegisterCallbacks: WiFiCloudSyncEngineCallbacks version - 0, bundle id - com.apple.wifi.WiFiAgent
Feb 27 22:45:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[123]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.ncplu.268 setting source application without entitlement
Feb 27 22:45:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[256]: ADI: {
	    "Access-Control-Allow-Origin" = "*";
	    "Cache-Control" = "private, max-age=60";
	    Connection = "keep-alive";
	    "Content-Length" = 2;
	    "Content-Type" = "application/json; charset=UTF-8";
	    Date = "Sat, 28 Feb 2015 04:45:22 GMT";
	    Expires = "Sat, 28 Feb 2015 04:46:22 GMT";
	    "Strict-Transport-Security" = "max-age=31536000";
	    Vary = "X-Apple-Store-Front,X-Dsid,Cookie";
	    "access-control-allow-credentials" = true;
	    "apple-timing-app" = "0 ms";
	    "x-apple-application-instance" = 11636;
	    "x-apple-application-site" = NWK;
	    "x-apple-jingle-correlation-key" = P4TTJJLNQLGYVHFLRIGHFP6ZQI;
	    "x-webobjects-loadaverage" = 1;
	}
Feb 27 22:45:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Spotlight[201]: applications query - finished in 1.8 seconds
Feb 27 22:45:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[123]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.ncplu.268 setting source application without entitlement
Feb 27 22:45:23 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: MacAuthEvent en1   Auth result for: 98:fc:11:7f:66:32  MAC AUTH succeeded
Feb 27 22:45:23 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link UP virtIf = 0
Feb 27 22:45:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
Feb 27 22:45:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: wl0: Roamed or switched channel, reason #8, bssid 98:fc:11:7f:66:32
Feb 27 22:45:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: BSSID changed to 98:fc:11:7f:66:32
Feb 27 22:45:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1: channel changed to 11
Feb 27 22:45:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface::postMessage bssid changed
Feb 27 22:45:25 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[234]: plugin com.apple.ncplugin.stocks interrupted
Feb 27 22:45:27 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeassetd[282]: AssetServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fbb907024b0> connection from pid 281 with interface <AssetServiceInterface: 0x7fbb90504980> (PID 281)
Feb 27 22:45:27 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: BUG in process suhelperd[176]: over-released legacy external boost assertions (0 total, 0 external, 0 legacy-external)
Feb 27 22:45:27 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeassetd[282]: addOperation <UpdateOperation: 0x7fbb90416260>{name = '(null)'}
Feb 27 22:45:28 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.StreamingUnzipService): The _DirtyJetsamPriority key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:28 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.StreamingUnzipService): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:28 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storedownloadd[284]: DownloadServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fa202504ab0> connection from pid 282 with interface <DownloadServiceInterface: 0x7fa202502ab0> (PID 282)
Feb 27 22:45:30 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local AppleIDAuthAgent[237]: AppleIdAuth URL: https://identity.apple.com/dsservices/dsxmlrpc
Feb 27 22:45:38 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:41 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local CoreServicesUIAgent[262]: unexpected message <OS_xpc_error: <error: 0x10d8a7c60> { count = 1, contents =
		"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x10d8a7f70> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
	}>
Feb 27 22:45:41 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.WebKit.Networking.A68C6922-546C-424E-9A04-0C248DF33658[265]): Service exited with abnormal code: 1
Feb 27 22:45:43 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[256]: AccountServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7faab9d4fbf0> connection from pid 288 with interface <AccountServiceInterface: 0x7faab9d2efa0> (PID 288)
Feb 27 22:45:43 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:45:44 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[211]: Couldn't find a requirement string for masquerading client /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Parsec.framework
Feb 27 22:45:44 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[211]: could not get apple languages array, assuming english
Feb 27 22:45:44 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:46:16 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Feb 27 22:46:16 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imdmessageservices.IMDMessageServicesAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:46:16 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Feb 27 22:47:10 --- last message repeated 2 times ---
Feb 27 22:47:35 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[306]: USER_PROCESS: 306 ttys000
Feb 27 22:47:48 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[311]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/chown root:admin /
Feb 27 22:47:50 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[316]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/chown root:admin /
Feb 27 22:47:50 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[318]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
Feb 27 22:48:18 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[306]: DEAD_PROCESS: 306 ttys000
Feb 27 22:48:21 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local loginwindow[64]: magsafeStateChanged state changed old 1 new 2
Feb 27 22:48:39 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[321]: USER_PROCESS: 321 ttys000
Feb 27 22:48:41 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[325]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/chown root:admin /
Feb 27 22:48:41 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[327]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
Feb 27 22:49:02 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local sudo[329]: savionamerson : TTY=ttys000 ; PWD=/Users/savionamerson ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/kextcache -system-caches
Feb 27 22:49:04 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[332]: USER_PROCESS: 332 ttys001
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$


----------



## Headrush

You missed something. 
Those can't be the last outputs in the log. If you rebooted the kextcache commands can't be the last thing in the log, you'd have the startup log in there.

After you did the kextcache commands, you have to reboot, and than do the commands in post #10


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> You missed something.
> Those can't be the last outputs in the log. If you rebooted the kextcache commands can't be the last thing in the log, you'd have the startup log in there.
> 
> After you did the kextcache commands, you have to reboot, and than do the commands in post #10


So i'm supposed to do this command:

sudo chown root:admin /

sudo kextcache -system-prelinked-kernel
sudo kextcache -system-caches

Then restart my mac

Then do this:

open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F
tail -n 100 /var/log/system.log

Is that correct?


----------



## Headrush

Yes.

You don't have to redo the kextcache commands again now though.
Just reboot, and the *open* and *tail* commands.


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> Yes.
> 
> You don't have to redo the kextcache commands again now though.
> Just reboot, and the *open* and *tail* commands.


This what I got this time:

Last login: Mon Mar 2 22:36:00 on console
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$ open /Applications/Photo\ Booth.app/Contents/MacOS/Photo\ Booth -F
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$ tail -n 100 /var/log/system.log
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local CallHistorySyncHelper[243]: [Warning] Services all disappeared, removing all dependent devices
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local SpotlightNetHelper[273]: CGSConnectionByID: 0 is not a valid connection ID.
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local SpotlightNetHelper[273]: Invalid Connection ID 0
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[227]: AccountServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fbb6041d340> connection from pid 273 with interface <AccountServiceInterface: 0x7fbb6041e0a0> (PID 273)
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[151]: Couldn't find a requirement string for masquerading client /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Parsec.framework
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local locationd[151]: could not get apple languages array, assuming english
Mar 2 22:36:07 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[227]: AccountServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fbb60719270> connection from pid 260 with interface <AccountServiceInterface: 0x7fbb60421ad0> (PID 260)
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[260]: Layout still needs update after calling -[NSView layout]. NSView or one of its superclasses may have overridden -layout without calling super. Or, something may have dirtied layout in the middle of updating it. Both are programming errors in Cocoa Autolayout. The former is pretty likely to arise if some pre-Cocoa Autolayout class had a method called layout, but it should be fixed.
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Keychain Circle Notification[257]: Posted at launch: (
)
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Spotlight[208]: applications query - started
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Keychain Circle Notification[257]: rawStatus -1, #applicants 0, #peers 0, err=Error Domain=com.apple.security.sos.error Code=2 "The operation couldnt be completed. (com.apple.security.sos.error error 2 - Remote error : The operation couldnÄôt be completed. (com.apple.security.sos.error error 2 - Public Key not available - failed to register before call))" UserInfo=0x7f82e0e69870 {NSDescription=Remote error : The operation couldnÄôt be completed. (com.apple.security.sos.error error 2 - Public Key not available - failed to register before call)}
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Keychain Circle Notification[257]: Checking validity of 0 notes
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Keychain Circle Notification[257]: writeToStorage plist={
applcationDate = "0000-12-30 00:00:00 +0000";
lastCircleStatus = "-1";
lastWritten = "2015-03-03 04:36:08 +0000";
pendingApplicationReminder = "4001-01-01 00:00:00 +0000";
pendingApplicationReminderInterval = 172800;
}
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local CloudKeychainProxy[276]: __45-[UbiqitousKVSProxy doEnsurePeerRegistration]_block_invoke <UB---e-C---> ensurePeerRegistration called, success ((null))
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WiFiAgent[268]: [NO client logger] <Sep 9 2014 16:12:26> WIFICLOUDSYNC WiFiCloudSyncEngineCreate: created...
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local WiFiAgent[268]: [NO client logger] <Sep 9 2014 16:12:26> WIFICLOUDSYNC WiFiCloudSyncEngineRegisterCallbacks: WiFiCloudSyncEngineCallbacks version - 0, bundle id - com.apple.wifi.WiFiAgent
Mar 2 22:36:08 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local callservicesd[245]: Failed to get the bundle id
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[226]: enabling pid=260 for plug-in com.apple.ncplugin.weather(1.0) 893A516C-0DF3-4111-AA99-3B5889202A3A /System/Library/Frameworks/NotificationCenter.framework/PlugIns/com.apple.ncplugin.weather.appex
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[226]: enabling pid=260 for plug-in com.apple.ncplugin.stocks(1.0) 85112198-029C-4CCE-92DF-9E4CECD8FC6D /System/Library/Frameworks/NotificationCenter.framework/PlugIns/com.apple.ncplugin.stocks.appex
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local pkd[226]: enabling pid=260 for plug-in com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC(1.0) 7646A370-3FBC-438E-9C20-FE5B95396683 /Applications/Calendar.app/Contents/PlugIns/com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC.appex
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[227]: ADI: {
"Cache-Control" = "no-transform, max-age=9324";
Connection = "keep-alive";
"Content-Encoding" = gzip;
"Content-Length" = 20721;
"Content-Type" = "text/xml; charset=UTF-8";
Date = "Tue, 03 Mar 2015 04:36:09 GMT";
"Last-Modified" = "Tue, 03 Mar 2015 01:31:05 GMT";
Server = "ATS/4.1.0";
"Strict-Transport-Security" = "max-age=31536000";
Vary = "Accept-Encoding, X-Apple-Store-Front, Cookie, User-Agent";
"X-Apple-ATS-Cache-Key" = "/init.itunes.apple.com/80/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession/MacAppStore/2.0%20/143441-1/13/https/itspod=23?ix=5";
"X-Apple-Partner" = "origin.0";
"apple-timing-app" = "51 ms";
"x-apple-aka-ttl" = "Generated Mon Mar 02 17:31:05 PST 2015, Expires Mon Mar 02 23:11:05 PST 2015, TTL 20400s";
"x-apple-application-instance" = 2107;
"x-apple-application-site" = NWK;
"x-apple-jingle-correlation-key" = XRFGS23LKULOYWBQFHUSEHKDAY;
"x-apple-max-age" = 14400;
"x-apple-orig-url" = "https://init.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession?ix=5&userAgentCacheKey=MacAppStore%2f2.0%20";
"x-apple-request-store-front" = "143441-1,13";
"x-apple-translated-wo-url" = "/WebObjects/MZInit.woa/wa/initiateSession?ix=5&userAgentCacheKey=MacAppStore%2f2.0%20";
"x-webobjects-loadaverage" = 0;
}
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.DataDetectorsDynamicData): The JoinExistingSession key is only available to Application services.
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.FileSyncAgent.PHD.isRunning): The HideUntilCheckIn property is an architectural performance issue. Please transition away from it.
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.mbloginhelper.user): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Mar 2 22:36:09 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.mbpluginhost.user): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.secd): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.secd): The ServiceIPC key is no longer respected. Please remove it.
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent): This key does not do anything: OnDemand
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeaccountd[227]: ADI: {
"Access-Control-Allow-Origin" = "*";
"Cache-Control" = "private, max-age=60";
Connection = "keep-alive";
"Content-Length" = 2;
"Content-Type" = "application/json; charset=UTF-8";
Date = "Tue, 03 Mar 2015 04:36:10 GMT";
Expires = "Tue, 03 Mar 2015 04:37:10 GMT";
"Strict-Transport-Security" = "max-age=31536000";
Vary = "X-Apple-Store-Front,X-Dsid,Cookie";
"access-control-allow-credentials" = true;
"apple-timing-app" = "1 ms";
"x-apple-application-instance" = 356;
"x-apple-application-site" = NWK;
"x-apple-jingle-correlation-key" = ZMOOTQ72DZIGNX6KOIAMAO6VTU;
"x-webobjects-loadaverage" = 0;
}
Mar 2 22:36:10 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local Spotlight[208]: applications query - finished in 2.2 seconds
Mar 2 22:36:11 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[260]: plugin com.apple.iCal.CalendarNC interrupted
Mar 2 22:36:12 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[260]: plugin com.apple.ncplugin.weather interrupted
Mar 2 22:36:14 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[123]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.ncplu.284 setting source application without entitlement
Mar 2 22:36:15 --- last message repeated 1 time ---
Mar 2 22:36:15 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local NotificationCenter[260]: plugin com.apple.ncplugin.stocks interrupted
Mar 2 22:36:18 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[223]: ERROR: shrinkDB - unable to start a DB transaction. Error-code=5
Mar 2 22:36:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeassetd[293]: AssetServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fe140e04220> connection from pid 292 with interface <AssetServiceInterface: 0x7fe140e0e6e0> (PID 292)
Mar 2 22:36:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro kernel[0]: BUG in process suhelperd[181]: over-released legacy external boost assertions (0 total, 0 external, 0 legacy-external)
Mar 2 22:36:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storeassetd[293]: addOperation <UpdateOperation: 0x7fe140c47020>{name = '(null)'}
Mar 2 22:36:20 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local AppleIDAuthAgent[262]: AppleIdAuth URL: https://identity.apple.com/dsservices/dsxmlrpc
Mar 2 22:36:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.StreamingUnzipService): The _DirtyJetsamPriority key is not available on this platform.
Mar 2 22:36:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro com.apple.xpc.launchd[1] (com.apple.StreamingUnzipService): The _DirtyJetsamMemoryLimit key is not available on this platform.
Mar 2 22:36:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local storedownloadd[296]: DownloadServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fa778409450> connection from pid 293 with interface <DownloadServiceInterface: 0x7fa77840e3b0> (PID 293)
Mar 2 22:36:22 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[223]: ERROR: shrinkDB - shrink of file system cache did not fully complete. Result: 11
Mar 2 22:36:24 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local networkd[123]: -[NETClientConnection scrubParametersForEntitlements:] client com.apple.WebKi.279 setting source application without entitlement
Mar 2 22:36:26 --- last message repeated 6 times ---
Mar 2 22:36:26 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[223]: ERROR: shrinkDB - shrink of file system cache did not fully complete. Result: 11
Mar 2 22:36:50 --- last message repeated 6 times ---
Mar 2 22:36:50 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local login[301]: USER_PROCESS: 301 ttys001
Mar 2 22:36:54 Savions-MacBook-Pro.local nsurlstoraged[223]: ERROR: shrinkDB - shrink of file system cache did not fully complete. Result: 11
Savions-MacBook-Pro:~ savionamerson$


----------



## Headrush

Looks like a few things were fixed but I don't see anything showing why those applications aren't loading.

Only other things I would suggest is log out of any Apple Services, (iTunes, iCloud, App Store) and also run this command in Terminal:


Code:


rm ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari

If that doesn't help, maybe a re-install but using the archive option. Your user account will be preserved.


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> Looks like a few things were fixed but I don't see anything showing why those applications aren't loading.
> 
> Only other things I would suggest is log out of any Apple Services, (iTunes, iCloud, App Store) and also run this command in Terminal:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rm ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari
> 
> If that doesn't help, maybe a re-install but using the archive option. Your user account will be preserved.


I ran the command and it gave a directory. What do I do when I'm in the folder?


----------



## Headrush

Enoch07 said:


> I ran the command and it gave a directory. What do I do when I'm in the folder?


I don't understand that. Can you post a screenshot?

That won't help the app starting problem but might clear some of the other issues.


----------



## Enoch07

Headrush said:


> I don't understand that. Can you post a screenshot?
> 
> That won't help the app starting problem but might clear some of the other issues.


Okay, It should be in an attachment in this reply.


----------



## Headrush

Should have been


Code:


rm -rf ~/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari

This won't solve the main problem of apps not starting. I don't see anything from any of the logs that indicate a problem, and it appears permissions are all set correctly.

If it was me I would try a clean install using the option to Archive the current installed OS.
(This won't erase your user accounts, unless you choose format the HD which you don't need to)


----------

